# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Any tips for vacuuming roof space?

## brisDIY

25 years of crap, dust and tiny leaf debris. I was going to just haul my shop vac up unto the space, occy strap it to the truss so it doesnt fall as I move about on a kneeling board. 
Dust mask, glasse, etc. Any advice or tips?

----------


## cyclic

In the 1980's there were some hail storms went through Brisbane and surrounds resulting in asbestos cement roofs being replaced with metal.
In those days the asbestos cleanup was non existent so be sure there is no ac in the ceiling before you get too involved..  Be very careful around wires/lights/power in fact ideally have the power off from the pole and run a lead from your neighbour to run the vac. 
Other than that don't damage the ceiling.

----------


## brisDIY

> In the 1980's there were some hail storms went through Brisbane and surrounds resulting in asbestos cement roofs being replaced with metal.
> In those days the asbestos cleanup was non existent so be sure there is no ac in the ceiling before you get too involved.

  Thanks for that advice. The property was built in 95 with a tile roof so should be okay. I'll be masked and covered up anyway because of dreadful dust allergies so that will be an extra protection. 
Regarding power, it's a two storey townhouse and the upstairs/downstairs are on different circuits. I'm going to breaker off everything except the downstairs GPOs and power off that. And be reaalllllllly careful.

----------


## Marc

I suggest to get a quote from https://roofsuckers.com.au/#about before you embarque in a dangerous and potentially costly exercise.

----------


## Uncle Bob

If my roof void is anything to go by, I'd be getting someone else to do it  :Redface: )

----------


## Forrestmount

I have done this job myself a few times. Be sure you get a proper dust mask if you do it yourself, I would consider googles as well. 
Also expect static charges from the dry dust or dirt rushing up the hose. Take heavy duty rubbish bags with so you can empty as you go.  
The houses I have done were over 100 years old so there was a lot of dust and debris. I found using a dustpan and brush sped up the job but created a lot of dust. I basically vacuumed after the dust settled   
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## PiL

Paid someone to do mine. They had to remove government pink batts along with 70 years worth of dust.
Oh and an old copper hot water tank. 
Did not envy those boys that job...

----------


## Pulse

we got 300kg of coal dust out of our roof space 400m from the coal loader in Carrington, used the professionals and money well spent. Glad we moved before kids

----------


## PaulDW

Friends living near a beach found attic had almost enough sand to bring down the ceilings. If it was just usual dust I'm not sure I'd bother, it'll soon be back.

----------


## Marc

True, I don't think I'll shower today nor shave. 
It will all be back tomorrow ...  :Rofl5:

----------


## METRIX

> I have done this job myself a few times. Be sure you get a proper dust mask if you do it yourself, I would consider googles as well. 
> Also expect static charges from the dry dust or dirt rushing up the hose. Take heavy duty rubbish bags with so you can empty as you go.  
> The houses I have done were over 100 years old so there was a lot of dust and debris. I found using a dustpan and brush sped up the job but created a lot of dust. I basically vacuumed after the dust settled   
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

   Those 100 year old roof you did would have been full of lead based particles from days prior to lead free petrol.
Not good to be stirring all that up with a brush.

----------

